# BlueJ KeyListener



## TheBlueFireF125 (24. Apr 2012)

*Hallo zusammen*,
_Das hier ist mein erster Post - hoffe also das ich nichts falsch mach, und im richtigen Unterforum bin _

Wir haben dieses Halbjahr in der Schule mit Java angefangen und ich habe als Projekt ein kleines 4-Gewinnt Programmiert.
Wir programieren mit *BlueJ* und ich habe zum Anzeigen der Felder das BlueJ Beispielprojekt "*Shapes*" benutzt. _(7 * 6 - Circle Array)_

Zu meinem Problem:

Die Steuerung funktioniert zur Zeit noch per Eingabe in das *Terminal von BlueJ* (Spalte eingeben).

Ich hätte aber gerne eine _(oder mehrere)_ Methode_(n) (in einer anderen Klasse)_ der ich einen Wert übergebe (der eine Taste definiert) und die dann eine Boolean zurückgibt die angibt ob die Taste heruntergedrückt ist _(jetzt zustand)_ oder nicht.
Damit soll mit den Pfeiltasten ein Dreieck über den Spalten zum Auswählen verschoben werden.

zum Beispiel:

```
boolean taste = getKey(18);
//18 steht für irgendeine Taste, darf auch eine char oder String oder sonstwas sein :D
```

Ich weiß, dass man das besser lösen kann und das shapes nicht optimal ist, möchte es aber vorerst ganz einfach angehen. Ich hab auch vor mich mit Listenern zu beschäftigen aber in Ruhe 

_Hinweiß: Dies ist keine Hausaufgabe oder ein Projekt das noch bewertet wird xD - Just for Fun_

Wäre toll wenn jemand mal ganz kurz...


----------



## Fant (24. Apr 2012)

Hast du dir das hier schon angeschaur?

Java Tutorials Sample Code

Gruß Fant


----------



## EasyEagle (24. Apr 2012)

Hallo und willkommen im Forum 

das könnte dir eventuell auch helfen:

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 14 Einführung in grafische Oberflächen

Normalerweise hängt man einen ActionListener an eine Oberflächen-Komponente, aber ich glaube mit BlueJ geht das nicht so, oder?
Leider kenne ich mich mit BlueJ nicht wirklich aus.

Vielleicht hilft das eher:

Ein- und Ausgabe in Java

lg


----------



## TheBlueFireF125 (24. Apr 2012)

ok,
danke erst einmal für die schnellen Antworten ...
Das sind auf jeden Fall Tutorials die das ganze sehr gut erklären, ich denke das ich mich damit selbst auch schnell einarbeiten kann.
(Hatte ich ja sowieso vor xD)
Falls ich damit nicht klar kommen sollte meld ich mich wieder 
Lukas


----------



## Gossi (24. Apr 2012)

Wenn es dir um das Bewegen von Objecten geht, ist vielleicht auch das recht interessant:
Quaxlis Tutorial, ist zwar eigentlich für Spiele, aber da lernt man auch einiges über die Grundlagen der GUI programmierung.


----------



## TheBlueFireF125 (24. Apr 2012)

@Gossi - eigentlich ging es mir einfach nur darum, auf _(für mich )_ einfachstem Weg herauszubekommen ob eine TASTE gedrückt ist oder nicht 

Und an alle - ich hab mir die Tutorials angeschaut und viel probiert, bin aber nicht zum Ergebnis gekommen.
Ich habe einiges verstanden aber nicht wie ich jetzt den KeyListener einfügen kann damit der die Tasten rauskriegt :/
Ich hab ja auch nur das Canw... 
ahh! hab grad was bemerkt was ich noch probieren kann ... hab übersehen das das Shapes Projekt JFrame benutzt, melde mich wieder wen ich`s probiert habe 

(...Canwas _JFrame_ Fenster und das BlueJ Terminal (wollte ich sagen))


----------



## TheBlueFireF125 (24. Apr 2012)

ok klappt nicht 

altes Problem:



> Ich habe einiges verstanden aber nicht wie ich jetzt den KeyListener einfügen kann damit der die Tasten rauskriegt :/



... in welches Objekt soll ich den KeyListener implementieren?


----------



## TheBlueFireF125 (24. Apr 2012)

Ja ... klappt! 
Ein bissle Rumprobiert und Quaxlis Tutorial mit den anderen kombiniert xD,
danke nochmal an alle.


----------

